# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Guidë për regjistrimin e këngëve

## benseven11

*Moderatori:* Lexoni edhe tëmën Si te shkarkojme nje kenge qe vetem mund te degjohet

http://www.share2.com/new/audio-mp3-...ecorder_xp.htm
Nje program i thjeshte dhe me mjaft cilesi per regjistrim zeri kengesh nga cdo lloj burimi zanor
Ky program mund te regjistroje zerin
manjetofon/radio/kasetofon
VCR/TV.sisteme  teater shtepiake/dvd players te jashtem/sintetizatore,vegla muzikore/mund te regjistroje nga modemi(funksionon per modemat me voice support per regjistrim bisedash telefoni si dhe regjistron ze kenge(duke i bere nje kopje) nga programe te ndryshem player kur ato luajne kenge
nga CD e cd romit(qofte video duke i marre zerin videos si dhe audio cd-te)
mund te regjistroje skedare Ra RM te rrjedhshen(streaming audio) nga faqe interneti qe kane keto skedare te real playerit si psh faqja e muzikes ne albasoul,mund te regjistroje kenget ne format wav,mp3,ogg,wma cda  ra rm etj dhe i konverton automatikisht gjate procesit te regjistrimit ne njerin nga keto formate wav,mp3,wma dhe ogg
nje figure e programit me menune e shfaqur nga klik me te djathte brenda zones blu te programit

----------


## benseven11

butonat e programit
blloku me 7 butona horizontal
butoni i pare eshte per te vendosur afat kohezgjatjeje fillim mbarim  regjistrimi
ne ore ose minuta duke klikuar ne kete buton ju hapet figura si me posht
klik ne every day(cdo dite) pastaj shto ngjarje(add event) dhe cakton kohzgjatjen e regjistrimit

----------


## benseven11

vazhdim
butoni i dyte rreth i kuq(fig ne postin e pare) perdoret per regjistrim
Ky buton klikohet menjehere sa kenga fillon te luhet nga kasetofoni,radio manjetofoni etj
butoni i trete=butoni i ndalimit te regjistrimit ose luajtjes se kenges(stop)
butoni katert=heshtje(pauze)
butoni i peste =butoni PLay
Butoni i gjashte=ndryshon mundesite
butoni i shtate= krijo nje seance regjistrimi
celesi anash off !__!__! on klik ne zonen majtas off per ta caktivizuar regjistrusin
dhe klik ne zonen djathtas per ta aktivizuar regjistrusin perpara se te fillosh te regjistrosh
Butoni i madh rreth blu me te verdhe=butoni hap editorin
Butoni W te ndihmon ne regjistrim kengesh ne hapa te vogla dhe me instruksione
Butonat +/- perdoren per rritje/ulje volumi te zerit
Butoni midis + dhe - me figure altoparlant eshte shume i rendesishem
kliko ne kete buton sa here qe do besh regjistrim kengesh
ky buton hap menune e burimeve te regjistrimit-Nga do regjistrohet kenga????
nga manjetofoni,radio/interneti/microfoni etj? sipas burimit behet edhe ndryshimi
figura qe del pasi klikohet ne kete buton

----------


## benseven11

vazhdim
klikohet anash  Line in  dhe nje shenje V do te shfaqet,ne kete rast programi do regjistroje vetem kenge qe luhen nga manjetofona kasetofona radio qe jane te lidhur me kabell me kompjuter duke perdorur brimen linein te sound kartes ose onbord audio mbrapa kompjuterit
----
klikohet  anash stereomix ne rast se do besh regjistrim nga interneti
si psh kenge nga seksioni muzikes se albasolit,radio internet,audio te rrjedhshme
(streaming audio) gjate regjistrimit te muzikes ne internet programi gjate procesit regjistrimit konverton,e kthen kengen ne real audio ose real media ne format mp3
ose wav ose ogg ose wma format duke e ruajtur ne nje direktori qe e cakton vete
-----
klikohet ne phone line kur regjistrimi i zerit do realizohet nepermjet modemit(kerkon modem qe te kete funksion voice) klik ne phone line ne qofte se do regjistrosh biseda telefonike ose mesazhe
===
aux-klikohet anash aux volume ne qofte se regjistrimi do merret nga VCR/TV/sisteme teater shtepiake, vegla muzikore elektronike  sintetizatore,organo,kitare  formati i muzikes konvertohet ne mp3 ose wma ose ogg gjate regjistrimit ne keto raste kablli qe lidh kitaren elektronike futet ne brimen aux  te karta e zerit
====
klikohet ne video volume ne qofte se do marresh kolonen zanore te nje videoje
===
klik ne mikrofone ne qofte se do regjistrosh nga mikrofoni
==
klik ne cd audio ne qofte se do regjistrosh kenge nga nje CD/dvd(ose marresh zerin nga nje video ne CD/dvd. Kjo ka shume vlere edhe ne rastet kur kopjimi i CD/dvd
eshte i bllokuar nga copyright dhe nuk mund ti hedhesh kenget e nje CD?DVD ne hard drive
===

----------


## benseven11

te figura e postit pare http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...93&postcount=1
nga menuja qe hapet pasi klikohet me te djathten brenda programit dhe zgjidhet
wizard ose kliko ne butonin W
do te hapet dritarja e pare  do shikohet te mekanizmi qe do ushqeje programin me zerin/muziken
ne menu zgjidhet emri i sound kartes ne qofte se zeri do merret dhe procesohet nga sound karta,ose phone line ose program tjeter regjistrues si psh total recorder pasi eshte bere zgjedhja klikohet ne next poshte
figura

----------


## benseven11

pasi klikohet next kalohet ne hapin e dyte: zgjedhjen e burimit nga do regjistrohet muzika 
do dale nje figure si me poshte tek menuja behet zgjedhja e burimit
shiko kete post per detaje te burimeve,per te bere zgjedhjen korrekte te funksionit qe te duhet ne menu per regjistrim http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...42&postcount=4

----------


## benseven11

pasi eshte bere zgjedhja klikohet next dhe do hapet faqja
per te zgjedhur ne cfare format do e regjistrosh kengen(mp3,wma,ogg,wav)
zgjedh njeren
dhe ku do e ruash,ne cilen direktori
Me default programi i ruan kenget ne C/Program files/all sound recorder...
Po te klikohet ne butonin anash me pika mund tha ndryshosh direktorine ne nje direktori tjeter ku te duash

----------


## benseven11

nga figura e postit te kaluar perpara se te klikohet ne Finish buton
klikohet tek butoni settings
do ju hapet dritarja me opsionet per te bere ndryshimet ne opsionet e regjistrimit
psh duke klikuar ne Wav anash do shikoni nje figure si kjo
aty mund ti lesh vlerat e frekuences,bitrate/sek dhe kanalit te pandryshuara ose ja ndryshon
Ky format regjistrimi ka shume kualitet te mire zeri,problemi eshte qe kenget e regjistruar ne Wav format zene nje volum te madh memorje

----------


## benseven11

ndryshime ne formatin mp3

----------


## benseven11

ndryshimet ne wma format

----------


## benseven11

ndryshimet ne formatin Ogg

----------


## benseven11

ruajtja e kenges si emer
po te klikohet ne name rule
do ju shfaqet nje figure si kjo
me default kenga e pare e ruajtur (save) ruhet me nje emer te tille rectest 1.mp3
kenga e dyte e regjistruar ruhet ne hard drive si rectest 2.mp3 e keshtu me radhe rectest 3,4......
per te bere ndryshimin e emrit te kenges shkohet ne direktorine ku eshte ruajtur kenga i behet klik me te djathte rectest dhe zgjidhet riemerto dhe i vihet titulli i kenges se regjistruar

----------


## benseven11

Duke klikuar ne butoni Misc
jepen keto mundesi
1,ndryshim i direktorise se ku do ruhet muzika e regjistruar e ndryshon direktorine duke klikuar ne butonin me pika anash
dhe zgjedh nje direktori tjeter ne kompjuter si psh C:/Documents and settings/Muzika(ne qofte se ke folder me emer muzika)
me poshte ne figure ndryshohet ne 2 sekonda koha qe i duhet sound recorderit te nderprese regjistrimin kur dikton heshtje(mbarimi i kenges psh,ne kete rast sound recorderi ndalon automatikisht regjistrimin,ose kur regjistron kenge real media nga interneti,ose radio ne internet
Programi menjehere sa dikton heshtje nderpret regjistrimin dhe rifillon regjistrimin menjehere sa futet zeri,kjo ka shume vlere kur degjon streaming real media skedare nga faqe ne internet dhe radio internet ku jane te shpeshta rastet kur kenga nderpritet per tu mbushur bufferi ne kompjuter
====Kur behet regjistrimi gjithmone duhet filluar me shtypjen e butonit play te manjetofonit,ose linkut qe ka kengen ne internet dhe pritet deri sa kenga te filloje
pastaj shtypet butoni regjistrus i programit,per te evituar futjen e ndonje segmenti heshtjeje ne fillim te kenges se regjistruar

----------


## mad

benseven, te lumte dora per kete!
me thene te verteten, kisha kohe qe po kerkoja nje sound-recorder!
dhe une perdor pikerisht  All Sound Recorder, por eshte shume me i thjeshte se ky qe lke paraqitur ti! dha ka ngjyre jeshile! ky duhet te jete ndo1 version me i fundit se ai qe km une, apo jo?!
eshte fantastike te regjistrosh nga nja stream-radioje nje hitparade me new entries, apo me hitet e fundit!
vetem se ka dicka, te pakten ne lidhje me kete softin qe perdor une, nuk eshte shume shume cilesor. dmth, ben incizimin e kenges (tingujve) dhe kur e degjon file-in te duket sikur  po luhet ne zbrazeti. ndoshta nuk eshte edhe fakti qe lidhja nuk eshte shume shpejte, por kjo nuk ndikon psh ne cilesine e tingullit ndersa e degjon kete gjatestreaming!

do provoj kete qe ke dhene ketu!
edhe nje here, te lumshin duart!

{^_^}

----------


## mad

po pse s'thua ti qe ne fillim qe u dashkan  $$$$ per ta pasur programin?!?!

nejse! ndoshta eshte kompleks i jonmi ketu ne evrope, qe si blejme programet qe perdorim!  :ngerdheshje: 

{^_^}

----------


## besart

*Të lumtë Benseven. Ke bërë një punë të shkelqyeshme!*

----------


## Miremengjes

Do ta provoj njehere me ate programin : Ashampo movie shrink and burn 2" me duket se e kam ne nje Collection. Shpresoj te kete rezultat se spo i beja derman dot ketij problemi. 
Te falenderoj shume dhe te uroj sukses.
Edspace flm per perkthimin deri vone e kam pas quajtur "extension file" si lloji i dok .

ASC desha te te pyes se cfare ka ndodhur me websajtin tuaj: www.albunix.com/asc?

Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## mad

nje pyetje shume e shpejte per benseven, ose te tjeret, qe kane perdorur kete program, dmth All Sound Recorder Xp:
Ju punon normalisht? e them kete, sepse kur mundohem te regjistroj streamaudio, nuk ka fare pasterti, basi degjohet me zhurme, dhe me dridhje! i kma perdorur te gjitha mundesite e bitrate, e llojeve te Preset, dhe gjithashtu te llojeve te file-ve te perdorura, por me kot. mos e ka fajin karta e zerit? dmth, qe nuk eshte shume shume e mire!?!
kot pyes tani une, se nuk di ca te bej. me kane ikur te gjitha session-et e Radio1, per festat e fundvitit!!  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje: 

p.s: nje i tmerrshem fare ma ka dhene ate programin e pare!  :shkelje syri: 

{^_^}

----------


## benseven11

Regjistrimet e kengeve nga radio interneti dhe Realaudio streaming.
Perpara se te fillosh regjistrimin,tek opsionet e All sound recorder Xp,behen keto ndryshime:Ne qofte se kengen do e regjistrosh duke e ruajtur si mp3 format,atehere per cilesi te larte Sample Rate duhet jete 48000hz.Chanel Mode duhet jete Stereo,mpeg(mpeg3=mp3) cilesia e larte.Tek preset zgjidhet"LQP_High_quality".E ke parasysh figuren si tek kjo ketu http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...66&postcount=9 Vendosja e ketyre opsioneve jep cilesi zeri njelloj si nje CD.Ki parasysh qe madhesia e skedarit do te jete me e madhe pas regjistrimit,krahasuar me madhesine e skedarit origjinal te burimit te kenges ne internet..Per te mos degjuar zhurma dhe ashpersi te tingujve te kenges se regjistruar,gjithmone mbaje wave kontroll ne nivelin nen mesatar.Per te ndryshuar Wave kontroll,klik me te djathte tek altoparlanti ne cep te ekranit,ku eshte ora,zgjedh "Hap volume kontroll".Aty nen wave,leviz me miun shenjusin nga pozicioni lart  duke e ulur poshte afer minimumit.Do veresh nje cilesi te mire te kenges kur luhet.Edhe nen volum mire eshte qe shenjusi te mos jete ne pozicionin lart maximal,duhet ulur pak.Nuk duhet harruar qe pas mbarimit te regjistrimit te nje kenge,menjehere te shkohet ne direktorine C:/Program files/All sound recorder/Output folder.Ne output folder do gjesh kengen qe sapo regjistrove si Rectest1.I ben klik me te djathte dhe e riemerton duke i vene titullin e kenges qe regjistrove.Kjo eshte e rendesishme te behet qe ne momentin e mbarimit te regjistrimit te kenges se pare.Ne qofte se harrohet,atehere kur te regjistrosh kengen e dyte,kenga e dyte do rishkruaje rectest1,dmth kengen e pare te regjistruar.Kengen e regjistruar mund ta degjosh
edhe me ane te Winamp pro plus DBX plugin.Do kete cilesi shume te mire.Aty mbaj parasysh te klikosh ne Procesing mode tek Music type 1,tek listening mode klik ne Head fones(kufjet) zeri eshte shume  cilesor krahasuar me altoparlant.Mbase mund te jete me mire te provosh ta ruash kengen e regjistruar ne format Ogg,ne 48000hz,192kb/sek bitrate,stereo.Duhet jete regjistrim i paster.
Cilesia e zerit lidhet pa diskutim me formatin e kenges.kenga qe kopjohet nga radio nuk duhet harruar qe eshte ne format real audio.Keshtu qe konvertimi automatik ne mp3 nuk eshte perfekt,jep si pasoje nje ulje ne cilesi te zerit.Shkak tjeter jane edhe driverat audio,kodeksat qe perdor vete windows XP si dhe karta e zerit.Nje karte me cilesi zeri si psh Creative Audio FX,pa diskutim qe do percjelle ze me shume pasterti krahasuar me nje audio Karte te thjeshte.Rendesi ka edhe burimi nga merret kenga.Kenga qe do regjistrohet duhet jete sa me e qarte dhe e paster pa zhurma ne sfond.Nje mundesi tjeter eshte ti shtosh editorit te Allsound recorderit ndonje plugin per pastrim zhurmash "Denoiser"

----------


## ElMajico

All sound recorder e ke ktu  http://www.mp3do.com/soundrecorder.html.

Kliko dowload dhe kaq..gjithe te mirat.

----------

